# Icelandic: hvor + annar



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Komið þið sæl!
Ég á erfitt með að nota fornafnið 'hvor' rétt í setningum þar sem um tvo hópa er að ræða. Gæti einhver leiðrétt eftirfarandi setningar?

1. Strákar og stelpur stríða hvor öðrum.
2. Karlar og konur segja góðan daginn hvor við önnur.
3. Verslunarstjórar og vinnumenn deila hvorir við aðra.
4. Húsverðirnir og ráðskonurnar taka hvor á móti öðrum.

Takk kærlega fyrir!


----------



## Alxmrphi

> 1. Strákar og stelpur stríða hvor öðrum.


Þessi orðabók segur að "öðru hvoru" þýðir "from time to time / now and then"
Er þetta merkingin að þú vildir að þýða? (from time to time?)

Ég sé "annar" ekki ??


----------



## skarphéðinn

Alxmrphi > "öðru hvoru" is indeed "from time to time / now and then", but Brautryðjandinn is using the reciprocal pronoun in his sentence...

Brautryðjandinn > er ekki alveg með infætt innsæi, því miður, en mér finnst að - þó þær séu setningafræðilega réttar - þessar setningar eru svolitið skrýtnar út af því að þær hjlóma svo gervilegar.... vonandi getur íslendingur í húð og hári svarað þér betur!

með bestu kveðju,
skrph


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Alxmrphi > "öðru hvoru" is indeed "from time to time / now and then",  but Brautryðjandinn is using the reciprocal pronoun in his sentence...



Thank you!
So it's *hvor* meaning _fighting each other_.... that is being asked about?


----------



## skarphéðinn

Alxmrphi said:


> Thank you!
> So it's *hvor* meaning _fighting each other_.... that is being asked about?



Strákar og stelpur stríða hvor öðrum: Boys and girls tease one another

yes, it's the _hvor_ part of the reciprocal 'hvor öðrum' (depending on case and gender of course, each other, one another).
skrph


----------



## sindridah

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Komið þið sæl!
> Ég á erfitt með að nota fornafnið 'hvor' rétt í setningum þar sem um tvo hópa er að ræða. Gæti einhver leiðrétt eftirfarandi setningar?
> 
> 1. Strákar og stelpur stríða hvor öðrum. - Strákar og stelpur stríða *hvort* öðru
> 2. Karlar og konur segja góðan daginn hvor við önnur. - Karlar og konur segja góðann daginn *við hvort*  annað
> 3. Verslunarstjórar og vinnumenn deila hvorir við aðra. - Verslunarstjórar og vinnumenn deilast á *við hvort* annað
> 4. Húsverðirnir og ráðskonurnar taka hvor á móti öðrum. - Húsverðirnir og ráðskonurnar taka* á móti* hvort öðru
> 
> Takk kærlega fyrir!



Was it your intention to have it plural or? 
Just remember to use the preposition before the indefinite  pronoun


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Þakka ykkur kærlega fyrir hjálpina!
Sindriah: Gætirðu útskýrt af hverju er rangt að nota fornafnið í fleirtölu í þessum setningum? Samkvæmt kennslubókinni minni er rétt að segja 'Reykvíkingar og Akureyringar keppa hvorir við aðra". Getur verið að þessi notkun fornafnsins gildi ekki þegar frumlagið er í hvorugkyni? Takk fyrir leiðréttingarnar!


----------



## sindridah

I was mistaken.

I found this great article on vísindavefur.

http://visindavefur.hi.is/svar.php?id=52166

"Reglan er að _hvor_ og _annar_ beygjast ekki saman. _Hvor_  stendur í sama falli og gerandinn, það er sá sem við er átt, og er það  oftast nefnifall en _annar_ beygist í föllum."

The rule is that *hvor* and *annar* doesn't declension together. *Hvor* is suppose to be in the same case as the doer/antagonist, That is whom we are talking about, And it is most of the time in nominative. But *annar* declension in cases.

"Ef við lítum á dæmið _strákarnir börðu hvor annan_ stendur _hvor_  í sama falli og sá sem vinnur verknaðinn, er gerandinn, í þessu tilviki  _strákarnir_. Hvað eru þeir að gera? Þeir _berja_ og sú  sögn stýrir þolfalli."

If we look at an example: The boys are beating(börðu) each other(*annan*), *Hvor* is suppose to be in the same case as the boys/strákarnir (antagonist)

_strákarnir is in nominative_ and *hvor* is also nominative

So if we continue with the sentence,
What are they doing, Yes they are beating(berja) each other and the verb *berja* controls accusative so *annan* as to be in accusative.= *Strákarnir börðu hvor annan*

So if we take your first example:

Strákar og stelpur stríða(this verb control dative) so we definitly have to use *öðrum* in this sentence, but what about the other "hvor" lets find that out,

Strákar(prural;nominative) og stelpur(same), But there is this rule wich comes in to play when we are talking about masculine and feminine we use "hver" instead of "hvor"

So the final outcome is: Strákar og stelpur stríða *hver*(prural;nomintive because to be in the same case as strákar og stelpur)* öðrum* ( In dative because the verb "stríða" controls dative )

I hope all this does make sense to you and do some help!


----------



## Alxmrphi

If it's *strákarnir*, then doesn't* hvor* need to be in the nominative plural (*hvorir*) ?


----------



## sindridah

*hvor* is indeed in nominative plural and *hvorir* also 

hvor - hvorar - hvorir is all in nominative plural by the order of neuter - feminine and masculine.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

sindridah said:


> I was mistaken.
> 
> I found this great article on vísindavefur.
> 
> http://visindavefur.hi.is/svar.php?id=52166
> 
> "Reglan er að _hvor_ og _annar_ beygjast ekki saman. _Hvor_  stendur í sama falli og gerandinn, það er sá sem við er átt, og er það  oftast nefnifall en _annar_ beygist í föllum."
> 
> The rule is that *hvor* and *annar* doesn't declension together. *Hvor* is suppose to be in the same case as the doer/antagonist, That is whom we are talking about, And it is most of the time in nominative. But *annar* declension in cases.
> 
> "Ef við lítum á dæmið _strákarnir börðu hvor annan_ stendur _hvor_  í sama falli og sá sem vinnur verknaðinn, er gerandinn, í þessu tilviki  _strákarnir_. Hvað eru þeir að gera? Þeir _berja_ og sú  sögn stýrir þolfalli."
> 
> If we look at an example: The boys are beating(börðu) each other(*annan*), *Hvor* is suppose to be in the same case as the boys/strákarnir (antagonist)
> 
> _strákarnir is in nominative_ and *hvor* is also nominative
> 
> So if we continue with the sentence,
> What are they doing, Yes they are beating(berja) each other and the verb *berja* controls accusative so *annan* as to be in accusative.= *Strákarnir börðu hvor annan*
> 
> So if we take your first example:
> 
> Strákar og stelpur stríða(this verb control dative) so we definitly have to use *öðrum* in this sentence, but what about the other "hvor" lets find that out,
> 
> Strákar(prural;nominative) og stelpur(same), But there is this rule wich comes in to play when we are talking about masculine and feminine we use "hver" instead of "hvor"
> 
> So the final outcome is: Strákar og stelpur stríða *hver*(prural;nomintive because to be in the same case as strákar og stelpur)* öðrum* ( In dative because the verb "stríða" controls dative )
> 
> I hope all this does make sense to you and do some help!



Sindriah: Takk fyrir þessa útskýringu! En ég skil ekki enn af hverju er rangt að nota fornafnið 'hvor', í staðinn fyrir fornafnið 'hver', í setningunni 'Strákar og stelpur stríða hvor öðrum'. Í þessari setningu eru tveir hópar, annar þeirra er kvenkyns og hinn er karlkyns. Ætti maður þá ekki að nota fornafnið 'hvor' þar sem hóparnir eru tveir? Ef maður segði 'Strákar, stelpur og foreldra stríða hver öðrum' væri rangt að nota 'hvor' af því það eru þrír hópar. Er þetta ekki rétt? Takk fyrir hjálpina!


----------



## kepulauan

Þetta Vísindavefssvar vekur fleiri spurningar hjá mér en það svarar. Það er ekkert talað um beygingu fornafnsins í fleirtölu eða hvorugkyni.

En það tekur þó fram að að „hvor“ á bara við um nákvæmlega tvo gerendur.

Strákur og annar strákur (=2) stríða hvor öðrum.
Strákarnir (=2) stríða hvor öðrum.
Strákarnir (>2) stríða hver öðrum.
Strákar (?) stríða hver öðrum.
Strákahóparnir (=2) stríða hvor öðrum.
Strákahóparnir (>2) stríða hver öðrum.
Strákahóparnir (?) stríða hver öðrum.


----------



## sindridah

hættissu

En ertu að meina svarið mitt byggt af vísindavefnum eða sjálft svarið á vefnum ?


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Hér er önnur vefsíða sem fjallar um notkun þessara fornafna:

http://deetheejay.blogspot.com/2006/01/slenskukennsla-i.html

Í setningunni "Strákar og stelpur stríða hvor öðrum" sýnist mér rétt að nota orðasambandið "hvorir aðrir" en kannski er þetta rangt af því að það er ómögulegt að um sé ræða tvo einstaklinga. En samt finnst mér að það gæti verið rétt að nota orðasambandið 'hvorir aðrir' í þessu samhengi þar sem hóparnir eru tveir.
Hér er setning sem ég fann á vefsíðunni að ofan:
"Kommúnistar og kapítalistar eru andstæðingar hvorir annarra"
Í þessari setningu eru tveir hópar og þess vegna er notað fornafnið "hvor" en þar sem hóparnir eru samansettir úr fleiri en tveimur eintaklingum er fornafnið í fleirtölu. Væri setning eins og "Karlar og konur segja góðan daginn hvor við önnur" ekki líka rétt?


----------



## kepulauan

sindridah said:


> hættissu
> 
> En ertu að meina svarið mitt byggt af vísindavefnum eða sjálft svarið á vefnum ?


Svarið á vefnum.


----------



## kepulauan

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Hér er önnur vefsíða sem fjallar um notkun þessara fornafna:
> 
> http://deetheejay.blogspot.com/2006/01/slenskukennsla-i.html
> 
> Í setningunni "Strákar og stelpur stríða hvor öðrum" sýnist mér rétt að nota orðasambandið "hvorir aðrir" en kannski er þetta rangt af því að það er ómögulegt að um sé ræða tvo einstaklinga. En samt finnst mér að það gæti verið rétt að nota orðasambandið 'hvorir aðrir' í þessu samhengi þar sem hóparnir eru tveir.
> Hér er setning sem ég fann á vefsíðunni að ofan:
> "Kommúnistar og kapítalistar eru andstæðingar hvorir annarra"
> Í þessari setningu eru tveir hópar og þess vegna er notað fornafnið "hvor" en þar sem hóparnir eru samansettir úr fleiri en tveimur eintaklingum er fornafnið í fleirtölu. Væri setning eins og "Karlar og konur segja góðan daginn hvor við önnur" ekki líka rétt?



Þessi grein skýrir þetta mun betur! Þarna sé ég fyrst minnst á „hverjir“ sem ég nota mikið (en ekki rétt greinilega).

Jú, ég sé að þú hefur tekið kyn til greina sem er rétt aðferð.


----------

